# Flint Michigan



## druggistnut (Feb 13, 2010)

All 53 dealer tables were again sold out in early January.
 Any of you folks from neighboring states who have never been, please make plans on attending. The show hall is 2 minutes off I-75, northwest of downtown Flint. You will see Ohio, Indiana, Illinois and Canadian bottles and a well run show.
 Contact Tim Buda or myself, if you need any info.
 Bill


----------



## oldcrownbock (Feb 14, 2010)

What is date and time on this show? thanks


----------



## oldcrownbock (Feb 14, 2010)

MARCH 21 - FLINT, MICHIGAN 
 The Flint Antique Bottle and Collectibles Clubâ€™s 40th Annual Show & Sale (9am - 3pm) at the Dom Polski Hall, 3415 N Linden Rd, Flint, MI. 
 Info: Tim Buda, 11353 Cook Rd, Gaines, MI 48436, ph: (989) 271-9193, email: tbuda@shianet.org 
 This is an FOHBC club

 found it


----------



## grime5 (Feb 15, 2010)

bill ive been trying to email you for a while and it keeps getting sent back.email me at grime55@yahoo.com  thanks greg


----------



## hemihampton (Feb 16, 2010)

Oldcrownbock, are you going to be there? LEON.


----------



## oldcrownbock (Feb 18, 2010)

Not sure old friend I got a Labatts Zip I dumped for you! I went to auction in Fort Wayne in outbuilding there were a six pack of Labatts Zips and Pabst Zips someone drank and set there long ago.You are welcome to it I thought of you when found it.


----------



## hemihampton (Feb 19, 2010)

Are you going to Toledo show? LEON.


----------



## oldcrownbock (Feb 19, 2010)

That I plan to attend I looked and its a Canadian Molson can sorry my bad

 Flint sounds good just not sure How many Indiana bottles would appear there.


----------



## hemihampton (Feb 19, 2010)

I should be at both shows, I collect Canadian tabs, Bring it if you want. LEON.


----------



## oldcrownbock (Feb 19, 2010)

Will try to hook up at one or both shows I got a Moosehead flat as well picked up for you wasnt sure if you needed it but if so you are welcome to it.Thanks for being such a great friend I will help you anytime i can.


----------



## hemihampton (Feb 19, 2010)

OK, THANKS.   LEON.

 P.S. Forgot, I got a Indy bottle you may be interested in?


----------

